# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Mundial Agua Dulce Damas - 2012

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, abro este hilo para ir colocando toda la información relativa al próximo *Cto. del Mundo de Agua Dulce Damas* que se celebrará *del 20 al 26 de agosto en Leeuwarden (Holanda)*, en donde esperemos que nuestra selección, a buen seguro formada por las mejores pescadoras de este país, tengan suerte y se traigan al menos alguna medalla.

Ojalá se pueda repetir la hazaña de 2010 y podamos celebrar otro buen doblete como aquel, cuando la Selección Española integrada por María Teresa Siles Álvarez, Susana Siles Álvarez, Isabel Rodríguez Salamanca, Laia Viñals Redondo, Isabel Gordo López y María Puchades Simó se alzaron el *Oro por Equipos*, además de *Oro y Bronce en Individual* para María Teresa Siles Álvarez y Susana Siles Álvarez respectivamente.

Sin duda, aquel mundial fue impresionante. Menuda borrachera de medallas.


Fuente: Federación Española de Pesca y Casting

Desde aquí, desear a la Selección Española toda la suerte del mundo a ver si se traen muchas medallas de Holanda  :Smile:

----------

